# Does this collar make my butt look big? (Am I feeding her to much?)



## jmac93 (Nov 10, 2009)

This may sound like a silly question. How can you tell if your puppy is getting a little chunky or is just growing into their skin? I've read a few of the post on here, and I'm still not sure. 
Cydney is 15 weeks old, she was the largest pup out of the litter, even compared to the male. At 12 weeks old, she was 45 lbs. I don't know if i should cut back her food a little, or if she is growing at the correct rate. I'm attaching a few pictures of Cydney that were taken today. Thanks for your help!

John


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

The easiest way to check is to feel for her ribs. If you cannot feel them, she's overweight. She looks great though! 


The rule is ribs should be easily felt but not seen. If you have to press hard to find them the dog could stand to lose some weight. Its also good for growing dogs to stay on the lower end of the weight spectrum while joints and such are still developing. In an adult dog you should be able to feel the ribs, see a noticeable tuck to the abdomen from the side, and a waist viewing from above.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

you also want to make sure you are feeding a food that encourages slow growth.

to be honest, i think she might be a bit heavy. usually, a lean female will have a very noticeable tuck in the tummy. its hard to tell without a straight on shot from the side (and one from directly above).


----------

